# Field Guide to the Chesapeake Bay



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So I know some of you iPeople are Bird people too. . . .just heard about the above named App for iThings.  Covers all MD and DelMarVa wildlife as I understand it, so, really, not just birds.  Has pictures words and sounds.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Search the Audubon store.  They have a number of regional apps that are more than bird related.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> just heard about the above named App for iThings.


You must be listening to the same radio station I am. 

The description sounded neat.... _almost _got me interested in iStuff. But if someone locally ever buys that app, I'd love to see it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And it's free...

Just downloaded it. Susan, remind me at our next meet-up and I'll let you look at it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great, thanks!


Speaking of which...  where did that thread go.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> You must be listening to the same radio station I am.
> 
> The description sounded neat.... _almost _got me interested in iStuff. But if someone locally ever buys that app, I'd love to see it.


Of course, I was listening for them to say it was also available for Android.  Not yet, but coming, they say. . . .I don't care much about birds and stuff, but free is good.  And sometimes you just see a critter and want to know "what the hell is that?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course, I was listening for them to say it was also available for Android.  Not yet, but coming, they say. . . .I don't care much about birds and stuff, but free is good.  And sometimes you just see a critter and want to know "what the hell is that?"


Nice! I would pay for an iPad version with the better images, but as you say, Free is good. And I do care about birds and stuff.  Thanks for posting this. I do wish under the wildflower section, you could filter it by color, pretty standard sort in most wildflower guides. Maybe you can, and I can't find it yet?

Think I'll go see what's available for the San Diego area...

Betsy


----------

